# Is this a counterfeit Hakko 936?



## L-Train

So I purchased a Hakko 936-12 off of eBay a few weeks ago from a Canadian seller and received it on Friday.  I had the time to take a look at it today and immediately noticed that the tip on the iron is conical rather than the standard chisel tip 900M-T-1.6D.  This set off a few alarms so I did a little searching and found a few pictures of what I believe is a genuine Hakko 936 in the Wikimedia Commons:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hakko_936_soldering_station_complete.jpeg (additional pictures are at the bottom of the page)

 I then took a few shots of the station I received and made a few comparisons:









 I also noticed that the front panel of the base was rather scratched up for a supposedly "new" unit:



 Additional (as well as more detailed) pictures are available in my photo album: Hakko 936 (Fake?)

 I've seen Hakko clones (Aoyue, etc.) around Head-Fi in the past but never an all-out counterfeit.  Can anyone who has a genuine Hakko 936 compare theirs to the one I received and confirm that it is in fact not genuine?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdkJake

Wow, nice job annotating the pictures.

Hate to say it, but your fake one does not look at all like my real one. My real one looks just like the one you have in the pictures marked real. I got mine on ebay, but, from an authorized dealer. It was more expensive that way, but, at least it was genuine. Can you post a picture of the box it came in as well?

Not sure where you are located, but, if you have a Frys in your area, you can pick up genuine Hakko parts at about the same price you can get them for on eBay. They go on sale all of the time. 

Be aware, Hakko has discontinued the 936, so, it you want one, now is the time to get one.


----------



## forsakenrider

I think I've got a fake one from ebay as well. It seems to work fine but when the HAKKO wore off the iron I figured it was fake. Also the mid section you've posted in your pictures broke the first day.


----------



## L-Train

Quote: 





jdkjake said:


> Wow, nice job annotating the pictures.
> 
> Hate to say it, but your fake one does not look at all like my real one. My real one looks just like the one you have in the pictures marked real. I got mine on ebay, but, from an authorized dealer. It was more expensive that way, but, at least it was genuine. Can you post a picture of the box it came in as well?
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks jdkJake.  More detailed pictures (a picture of the box as well as pictures of unboxing) can be found in my album: Hakko 936 (Fake?).
   
  I'm in Canada so no Frys for me.  I thought it'd be pretty safe to purchase from a Canadian seller since knock-offs generally originate from overseas sellers, but I guess it wasn't the case this time.


----------



## jdkJake

Did it come with a box inside a box? If so, on the outside of the inner box is a UPC code with a serial number. You should be able to register that at the hakko web site and see if it comes up as authentic.

BTW, my manual was entirely in English. Other than that, the packaging looks similar. Not that it is any indication of authenticy.


----------



## L-Train

jdkJake,
   
  No, it did not come with a box inside a box.  It was shipped in the "Hakko 936" cardboard box with the item's styrofoam holders as padding.  Everything you see in the album is exactly how it was shipped to me and how it looked unboxed.
   
  There are no serial numbers/UPC codes on the cardboard box nor on the inside or on the styrofoam pieces.  The manual is 15 pages long with English from pages 1-7 and Japanese from 8-15.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





l-train said:


> jdkJake,
> 
> No, it did not come with a box inside a box.  It was shipped in the "Hakko 936" cardboard box with the item's styrofoam holders as padding.  Everything you see in the album is exactly how it was shipped to me and how it looked unboxed.
> 
> There are no serial numbers/UPC codes on the cardboard box nor on the inside or on the styrofoam pieces.  The manual is 15 pages long with English from pages 1-7 and Japanese from 8-15.


 

 HOLY ****! I think I bought a counterfeit from the same seller as you. I'm going to go find the box and see what I can do.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Looks like I bought a knock off 936. I contacted the seller, and it's a clone of the 936. It works fairly well, so I  don't have any concerns. I'm going to open it up and see if there is any shoddy soldering.


----------



## BobSaysHi

OK, sorry about all the posts.
   
  The soldering on the inside was pretty bad, but it looks solid enough. Maybe a 3/10. If it ever fails, I didn't really pay very much for it, and that's what I get for buying off ebay.


----------



## jdkJake

l-train said:


> jdkJake,
> 
> 
> There are no serial numbers/UPC codes on the cardboard box nor on the inside or on the styrofoam pieces.  The manual is 15 pages long with English from pages 1-7 and Japanese from 8-15.



 


Suffice to say there is not a white rectangular sticker with the model number and serial number on the bottom of the control unit either? It did not look like it from the photos. It would be on the bottom front right corner.


----------



## jdkJake

bobsayshi said:


> OK, sorry about all the posts.
> 
> 
> The soldering on the inside was pretty bad, but it looks solid enough. Maybe a 3/10. If it ever fails, I didn't really pay very much for it, and that's what I get for buying off ebay.





 


eBay is fine as long as it is from a authorized dealer for the part. I bought mine on eBay from seller niosales. At the time, it was a decent deal with the extra tips included in the sale. Fry's still has the best price for genuine Hakko gear lately. I am sure they are trying to clear them out for the new model. Last time I was in a city with a Fry's they were going for something like $59 USD.

You can always verify with the manufacturer who is authorized to sell online. Otherwise, you risk grey-market, clone or counterfeit merchandise.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





jdkjake said:


> eBay is fine as long as it is from a authorized dealer for the part. I bought mine on eBay from seller niosales. At the time, it was a decent deal with the extra tips included in the sale. Fry's still has the best price for genuine Hakko gear lately. I am sure they are trying to clear them out for the new model. Last time I was in a city with a Fry's they were going for something like $59 USD.You can always verify with the manufacturer who is authorized to sell online. Otherwise, you risk grey-market, clone or counterfeit merchandise.


 

 Well, I didn't read close enough. Hakko's name was never mentioned in the description, but it did say 936 and I inferred that it was Hakko. My bad. I'll try contacting ebay and seeing what they do.


----------



## L-Train

Quote: 





jdkjake said:


> Suffice to say there is not a white rectangular sticker with the model number and serial number on the bottom of the control unit either? It did not look like it from the photos. It would be on the bottom front right corner.


 
   
  Nope, no model number or serial number sticker on the bottom of the unit.  The only sticker is what I assume is the production/assembly date.


----------



## jdkJake

l-train said:


> Nope, no model number or serial number sticker on the bottom of the unit.  The only sticker is what I assume is the production/assembly date.





 


Have you used it? Perhaps you can return it?


----------



## L-Train

I haven't used it or even plugged it in.  I've contacted the eBay seller earlier today about a return and a refund, hopefully it goes smoothly.


----------



## Garage1217

Almost all the irons are made by the same company and have different names tossed on them. I never pay for a name, you can buy the same thing for a lot less from online vendors like circuit specialists. If you want the best iron you can get for the cash hands down, go with the blackjack BK3000LF for about $60 and thank me later *LOL* Also lf16d tip is flawless for general SMD or small to medium soldering jobs.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I bought an Aoyue 936 for £35 and I love it. It's far, FAR better than my Maplin (UK Radioshack equivalent) cheapo iron and it seems pretty well made.
   
  I say copy shmoppy as long as it works well. Although I can understand people's concern if they've payed a premium for a fake.


----------



## SiBurning

There's a couple of internal pictures in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/462616/hakko-936-and-clones-differences


----------



## wuwhere

I won the bid and bought my Hakko 936 also from eBay for a really good price and it looks like the real thing from all of your pictures. On the face, the red led cover is too extended on yours. Also the cal should have a cover. On the back, mine has a silver sticker with the manufacturing date, 2008.09 1. Another bigger sticker with Hakko 936, input and output voltages and Made In Singapore.


----------



## castlevania32

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/458188898-FREE-CHINA-POST-SHIPPING-Best-Selling-220V-Hakko-936-Soldering-Iron-Soldering-Station-Hakko-Solder-Gun-wholesalers.html
   
  is this fake ? comparing with the first post pictures, the only part looking weird is the stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  So what do you think, should i pull the trigger and buy one ?
   
  edit : after reading this thread http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/showthread.php?t=32407 i'm not so sure right now ...
   
  edit2 : ok i found this, seems legit : http://www.leboncoin.fr/materiel_professionnel/208121753.htm
   
  what tips should i buy ? is this okay : http://cgi.ebay.fr/For-Hakko-900M-2-4D-3C-K-2C-B-1C-and-I-TIPS-/370459046419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5641147213
  (i wanna build cmoy/amb mini3 and maybe b22 later...)


----------



## kchapdaily

it may be an aoyue station. i have an aoyoe 937+ and it is very similar to the hakko equivalent (aoyue is a hakko clone). the iron looks almost exactly like yours in the picture, except the heating elements housing has some holes in it near the grip. unscrew the housing and see if the tip says aoyue or hakko on it. if it is aoyue, then its still a good station, but you probably overpaid for it.
   
  this is the aoyue 936


----------



## KimLaroux

Do you guys know this thread actually shows up as #2 on Google when searching for "fake hakko 936"? Yeah, that's why I'm reviving it. I bought an HAKKO 936 from Parts ConneXion (which is actually a sponsor here), and as soon as I unboxed it I knew it was fake. It's mostly like what's in the pictures here for the fake one. The quality of the unit I received though is very bad. The first thing I did was open the unit to look at the board, and I'm glad I did. The job was so botched, half the solder joints are incomplete. I bet I could break loose some of the joints simply by pushing on the leads with my nails. There's even scratch marks between two pins of the TRIAC, which is how the factory fixes shorts between pins. Disgusting, but also dangerous. There's no way I'm using this thing, it's a disaster waiting to happen.
   

   
  I contacted PcX about it, and I'm hoping for a positive answer. These guys have a very good customer service, and I only had good things to say about them until this. I'm disappointed, really. It's a shame they advertise these as HAKKO 936 stations. It would be better if they were upfront and advertised them as fakes. Even selling the ones with the funny names would be better, at it would not be false advertising.


----------



## KimLaroux

They will refund me the total cost of the station, but I'm still waiting for the transaction. These guys have such a great customer service.
   
  Strangely, they did not know they had counterfeit units. No customer before me has ever complained about it. I kinda wish them to get things resolved, but I have a feeling they'll be stuck with the lot they have now.
   
  Anyways, today I scanned the circuit board and made a collage comparing it to a genuine PCB. Since I revived this thread, I might as well contribute to it.
   

   
  Do I even need to enumerate the differences?
   
  To anyone reading this, keep in mind that the HAKKO 936 is a discontinued product, and no longer in production by HAKKO. This means that any 936 advertised as new is counterfeit. If you're interested in an HAKKO soldering iron, first visit their website to see if it's still in production. And since counterfeit HAKKO products have flooded the market, it is recommended to buy from an authorized dealer to make sure you get a genuine product. Sure you may save a few bucks by getting it on ebay, but these fake tools are cheaply built and not quality tested. They might fail at any time and hurt you or set fire to your house.


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> They will refund me the total cost of the station, but I'm still waiting for the transaction. These guys have such a great customer service.
> 
> Strangely, they did not know they had counterfeit units. No customer before me has ever complained about it. I kinda wish them to get things resolved, but I have a feeling they'll be stuck with the lot they have now.
> 
> ...


 
  Kim, you need to embrace the blue and yellow beauty of the FX-888. You may think it looks hideous, but it is an acquired taste(sight). Improved iron, improved base station, improved holder compared to the now obsolete 936. Stop clinging to the past, its time to challenge your visual sensibilities, and experience the latest in Hakko entry level soldering stations.


----------



## KimLaroux

Or get the new FX-888D in silver. This thing is so class! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Nah honestly, I did not buy the old 936 because I don't like the look of the new series. The 936 was on sale for 65$, so I jumped on the offer. It looked like a great deal, anyways. Now at least I know how they could offer it for so low. Looking at this piece of trash, the FX-888 looks like an art piece.


----------

